# Tater soup night.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Don't know about the weather where you is, but the high here was at midnight, and since daylight, the high has been 57*. 2" rain. 
If this ain't a tater soup night, we ain't gynna gets one.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Love tater soup anytime! It is gooooood eats!


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

wdbrand said:


> Don't know about the weather where you is, but the high here was at midnight, and since daylight, the high has been 57*. 2" rain.
> If this ain't a tater soup night, we ain't gynna gets one.



Funny that is exactly what we had Monday night. Added some Wolftown ham to the soap. Along with grilled cheese sandwiches made a warm up meal for sure.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

The best ham[Wolftown] I ever et besides my own cured hams. Haven't ordered on in over 7 years or so, But a class ham for sure. If I can find the site, I'll put it up.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Ken, I sure have missed Wolftown Mercantile,,, for ya'll city folks that means store. Also miss my buddy's little cabin back up in that holler with a cold chill in the air and no cell phone service. Hope all is well up there in Gods little get away.


----------

